# App Running Nike et volume podcast



## Tournicoti (15 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Utilisateur de l'app running de Nike (GPS), je l'utilise en écoutant des podcasts. L'intégration avec la musique est intégrée, mais toujours pas portée sur les podcasts. Mais il me suffit de lancer les podcasts et de choisir une course sans musique pour que ça fonctionne.

Par contre, je déplore qu'à la fin de la course le résumé vocal entraine systématiquement une baisse du volume des podcasts. Le volume est nettement moins fort alors que le curseur du volume n'a pas bougé et toute action sur celui-ci n'a pas d'effet pour revenir au son normal. Il faut alors fermer l'app podcast et la relancer pour avoir le son normal.

Rencontrez-vous le même souci ou bien y a-t-il un réglage que j'ai manqué?

PS: l'ancienne appli intégrée à iOS avec le module à placer dans la chaussure souffrait du même défaut.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai utilisé pas mal de temps Nike + running  et j'ai trouvé que comme seule solution de supprimer les commentaires en fin de course


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2015)

C'est étrange car je n'ai jamais noté cela, j'utilise Nike+ en parallèle avec Deezer et ça ne pose aucun problème.

J'utilise juste le réglage "Sans musique", en fais-tu de même ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

j'avais ce problème avec une app télécharger il y a pas mal de temps


----------



## Tournicoti (26 Mars 2015)

Quand ça veut pas...
Ayant vérifié que les encouragements étaient bien désactivés, je les ai réactivés pour tester, mais j'ai d'abord eu des soucis de piles (j'ai un casque Beats studio), puis un souci de cable (il est mort).
J'ai donc testé en ayant remis, puis de nouveau enlevé les encouragements, il reste le résumé de la course à la fin qui me perturbe le son.
J'ai testé d'autres applications (runtastic et runkeeper) qui ne provoquent pas cette baisse de volume mais qui consomment plus de data. Comme j'ai un forfait 0€ de Free je suis limité en data et ces applis sont trop gourmandes vs Nike. Et force est de constater qu'aucune ne s'ouvre à intégrer les podcasts.
Par contre une chose annexe que je ne comprends pas est qu'aucune ne me donne la même distance pour un circuit habituel de 5,1km avec Nike. Runtastic me donne 6,3km!! Il faudra que je regarde.
Donc il y a bien un souci d'interaction avec les applications Nike et Podcast. Le seul remède qui marche 3 ou 4 fois sur 5 est de mettre en pause 15sec avant la fin de course, puis de reprendre les podcasts après avoir quitté l'app Nike.
Conclusion, faute de solution et considérant que ce n'est pas grave, je reste avec l'app Nike (conso data moindre) et mes podcasts (je préfère ça à de la musique car j'oublie plus facilement que je courre... car je n'aime pas vraiment ça mais c'est un bon exercice).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

J'ai aussi remarqué cette différence de distance entre Nike et d'autre apps ,


----------



## Tournicoti (26 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai aussi remarqué cette différence de distance entre Nike et d'autre apps ,



Et laquelle est la plus précise selon toi?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Tournicoti a dit:


> Et laquelle est la plus précise selon toi?



Je ne sais pas car j'ai pas effectué de contrôle , mais d'après mes courses que je fais tous les jours , je trouve runtastic assez précis mais cela reste a vérifier


----------



## Tournicoti (5 Juin 2015)

Petit update tardif pour ceux qui seraient concernés.
L'app Nike Running intègre désormais désormais les podcast via le choix "Autre application" dans musique lorsque vous lancez la course.
Testé plusieurs fois et je ne déplore plus cette baisse de volume sonore de mes podcasts en fin de course.


----------

